# Broadband, Phone & TV in Balbriggan



## St. Bernard (5 May 2011)

Hi All

Have just moved into an Apartment in Balbriggan for 6 months ans was looking at getting BB / Phone & TV installed.

However SKY & UPC insist on 1 years contract. 

I am looking at Eircom for 6 months for BB & Phone as i want BB for my PS3 online games.


My question is what does everyone else in the Balbriggan or similiar areas have for Broadband, Phone & TV and who would you suggest.

And do i need a wireless router for my PS3?



Thanks in advance.

SB


----------

